

Does Tesla Really Need a $5 Billion Battery Factory? - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304157204579473304005412522?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsThird&mg=reno64-wsj

======
avelis
I propose this question: Does the U.S. need a $5 billion battery factory?

From growing general consumer electronic consumption to green energy
initiatives, and finally to continued innovative advances in science &
technology, I would argue yes we do.

------
quux
Link to article without hitting the paywall:

[http://stream.wsj.com/story/latest-
headlines/SS-2-63399/SS-2...](http://stream.wsj.com/story/latest-
headlines/SS-2-63399/SS-2-497784/)

~~~
fragsworth
Wtf? That shows about as much of the article as the paywall does.

~~~
quux
Doh they something changed... when I posted that comment the full article was
readable.

------
hashtag
This link worked for me (no paywall):

[http://on.wsj.com/1hgsASK](http://on.wsj.com/1hgsASK)

Hopefully it works for others

------
canistr
I really think HN needs a way to auto-detect sites that have paywalls and
ignore those submissions. It's no good if the vast majority of readers can't
read it.

------
dayyan
This link is pretty useless if it is behind a paywall that most of us have no
access to.

